# gentoo.de fragt: Bist Du Gentoo?

## ian!

Inspiriert durch den Foren Thread "Bist Du *? - selbstgemacht" von Foren Moderator 'Slick' fragen wir nun erstmals: Bist Du Gentoo?

20 Fragen, teils knifflig, teils trickreich, teils für erfahrene Gentoo Nutzer leicht zu lösen - wir hoffen mit dem Fragenkatalog für alle interessante Fragen ausgewählt zu haben. Vielleicht lernt der ein oder andere ja noch etwas dazu oder entdeckt Features die er bis heute gar nicht für möglich gehalten hätte  :Wink: 

Unter allen Teilnehmer, die alle 20 Fragen korrekt beantworten, lobt der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. drei Preise aus:

1. Preis: Ein Gentoo T-Shirt aus dem Gentoo Shop nach Wahl2. Preis: Ein Gentoo Mauspad3. Preis: 10 Gentoo "Metall-Plaketten"

2006-06-05 unstuck --Earthwings

 :Arrow:  zum Quiz..

----------

## dakjo

JOooooooo!

----------

## kswtch

...weil der GCC durch den Parameter ~x86 verwirrt wird

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das bei mir so oft fehl schlägt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Klasse Idee! *thumbsup*

----------

## andix

Ich will den 3. Preis und KEINEN andren  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Gibt es das Shirt dann auch in small?

Wenn es wieder nur L oder XL gibt will ich ne Tasse oder die Metall-Plakette  :Wink: 

(Mauspähd brauch ich net, hab ne Trackman Wheel  :Razz: )

Aber echt ne dolle Idee  :Smile: 

Jetzt sind alle selber schuld, wenn sie kein Gentoo haben, so ein geiles Preisausschreiben gibts kein zweites mal

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## sirro

Super Idee! Alleine das mitmachen war schon interessant (hab 1-2 Neuerungen gelernt und mein Wissen etwas frisch gehalten)

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Jetzt sind alle selber schuld, wenn sie kein Gentoo haben

 

Ich hab keins. Werde ich jetzt disqualifiziert?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Jetzt sind alle selber schuld, wenn sie kein Gentoo haben 
> 
> Ich hab keins. Werde ich jetzt disqualifiziert?  

 

Ja, weil anzunehmen ist dass du die Fragen durch Schummeln beantwortet hast  :Razz: 

(um die Uhrzeit darf man mich nimmer ernst nehmen  :Wink: )

----------

## slick

Man habt ihr alle ein Glück... die Fragen sind schon ziemlich entschärft worden... der gute alte slick hatte sich teilweise recht fiese Sachen einfallen lassen.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## b3cks

Juhu, dafür wird auch das Lernen unterbrochen.   :Wink:  Schöne Idee!

----------

## pablo_supertux

Yahoo! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auswertung
> 
> Sie haben 20 von 20 Fragen richtig beantwortet.
> ...

 

Ich hab natürlich an der Verlosung teilgenommen, meinen Namen und Email adresse eingetragen und ich bekam

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Daten eintragen Geben Sie Ihren Namen an.
> 
> 

 

und der Rest ist leer. Wieso? Werde ich auch mitgezählt?

Mir scheint, dass dort einen kleinen Bug ist:

```

<form method="post" action="">

<h2 id="doc_chap1_sect1">Daten eintragen</h2<p>  Geben Sie Ihren Namen an. </p>

</form>

```

Und nun die Kritik:

A5: es sollte "eine wichtige Rolle" stehen  :Smile: 

A17: imho sind alle falsch

A19: 2 Antwoten wären imho korrekt.

----------

## misterjack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A5: es sollte "eine wichtige Rolle" stehen 
> 
> A17: imho sind alle falsch
> ...

 

Bei A17 müsste die Frage so heißen: Wo sollte dieses im Portage Overlay ablegt sein damit Sie es dauerhaft benutzen können?

Würde Unklarheiten beseitigen hehe

Bei A19 stimme ich dir nicht zu.

Ansonsten nettes Preisauschreiben, Runde zwei kann definitv schwerer werden  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und der Rest ist leer. Wieso? Werde ich auch mitgezählt?
> 
> Mir scheint, dass dort einen kleinen Bug ist:
> ...

 

Ja, das sollte anders ausschauen  :Wink:  ... Mal schauen ob ich den Fehler reproduziert bekomme.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Und nun die Kritik:
> 
> A5: es sollte "eine wichtige Rolle" stehen 

 

Ist korrigiert, zu den anderen Anmerkungen sag ich was, wenn das Quiz rum ist  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

also, gestern habe ich wieder versucht, und da bekam ich dasselbe, nachdem ich meinen Namen und Email Adresse eingegeben habe.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich wirklich in den Listen drin bin   :Crying or Very sad: 

Kann es sein, dass ich die beiden Felder für den Namen benutzen musste? Ich habe nämlich meinen Namen und Vornamen im einem Feld mit Komma getrennt eingegeben,

----------

## sirro

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ja, weil anzunehmen ist dass du die Fragen durch Schummeln beantwortet hast

 

Ein Veteran schummelt nicht  :Wink: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> der gute alte slick hatte sich teilweise recht fiese Sachen einfallen lassen.

 

Dann fordere ich schon mal die "Outtakes" zu dem Quiz  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich wirklich in den Listen drin bin  

 

Schick mir ne PM mit deinem Realnamen und ich schau nach, ich tippe aber mal auf: Nein.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass ich die beiden Felder für den Namen benutzen musste? Ich habe nämlich meinen Namen und Vornamen im einem Feld mit Komma getrennt eingegeben,

 

Ja, dafür sind die beiden Felder da. Sollte im zweiten Feld nichts eingegeben sein, müsstest du das eigentlich mitgeteilt bekommen ...

Edit: Hab mir dein erstes Post nochmal angeschaut und ... da steht ja auch "Geben Sie den Namen an"  :Wink: Last edited by dertobi123 on Wed May 03, 2006 1:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   der gute alte slick hatte sich teilweise recht fiese Sachen einfallen lassen. 
> 
> Dann fordere ich schon mal die "Outtakes" zu dem Quiz 

 

Scheinbar nicht fies genug, die nächste Runde müssen wir wohl was schwieriger machen    :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Gibt es das Shirt dann auch in small?

 

Ja, Größe (sofern von Spreadshirt lieferbar) nach Wahl.

----------

## pablo_supertux

so, jetzt hat es mit der Registrierung geklappt. Aber ich hab noch ein kleines Bugchen gefunden

```

<form method="post" action="">

<h2 id="doc_chap1_sect1">Daten eintragen</h2<p>Super, Pablo Yanez Trujillo! Sie nehmen an der Verlosung teil!</p>

</form>

```

da fehlt ein > nach dem /h2 Tag.

----------

## dertobi123

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> so, jetzt hat es mit der Registrierung geklappt. Aber ich hab noch ein kleines Bugchen gefunden
> 
> ```
> 
> <form method="post" action="">
> ...

 

... und gefixt  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

*g*

Also das erste Mal habe ich 19 von 20 geschafft ...

Dannach 20  :Wink: 

----------

## theJackalnz

I managed 10 out of 20.. but then again, I dont really speak any usefull amount of german, so was a multiple test for me,  :Wink:   ( i didn't use google translate to do the test just in case you are wondering ) 

Was a case of "er.,... i think it means what I think it means...... "

<googleTranslate> *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich handhabte 10 aus 20 heraus. aber andererseits, spreche ich nicht wirklich irgendeine usefull Menge des Deutsch, war so ein mehrfacher Test für mich;)  (ich benutzte nicht google übersetze, um den Test durchzuführen, gerade falls du dich wunderst)     War ein Fall von äh., ich denken, es bedeutet, daß was denke ich, bedeutet es ...... 
> 
> 

 </googleTranslate>

----------

## think4urs11

ich war mal so frei und hab es 'internationalisiert' bzw. ver-denglischt ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3305438.html#3305438

----------

## slick

Habe da mal die verdenglischte Version des Code-Schnipsels aus Bist Du *? - selbstgemacht dazugepackt   :Wink: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*    *slick wrote:*   der gute alte slick hatte sich teilweise recht fiese Sachen einfallen lassen. 
> 
> Dann fordere ich schon mal die "Outtakes" zu dem Quiz  
> 
> Scheinbar nicht fies genug, die nächste Runde müssen wir wohl was schwieriger machen   

 

Kann ja jeder per Brute-Force an der Verlosung teilnehmen  :Wink:  Beim nächsten Mal sollte man zuerst die Userdaten abfragen und nach dem ersten Durchlauf unabhängig vom Ergebnis keine weiteren ermöglichen. Fies aber ich finde etwas fairer. Ob wohl sicher der der schon 20 richtig schwere Fragen korrekt beantwortet schon ein Gentoo-T-Shirt im Schrank hat.  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ja, beim nächsten Mal gibt es sicher an der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas zu verbessern  :Wink:  Ansonsten sind wir von der Resonanz äußerst angenehm überrascht, mehr als 500 Teilnehmer konnten alle Fragen beantworten ... und Gewinner haben wir auch schon:

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.de/quiz

Allen vielen Dank für die Teilnahme, wir hoffen es hat Euch ein wenig Spaß gemacht  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ja, beim nächsten Mal gibt es sicher an der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas zu verbessern  Ansonsten sind wir von der Resonanz äußerst angenehm überrascht, mehr als 500 Teilnehmer konnten alle Fragen beantworten ... und Gewinner haben wir auch schon:
> 
>  http://www.gentoo.de/quiz
> 
> Allen vielen Dank für die Teilnahme, wir hoffen es hat Euch ein wenig Spaß gemacht 

 

schade, ich habe nichts bekommen   :Crying or Very sad:  aber 500 Teilnehme ist schon viel. Die Fragen waren auch ja ein wenig einfach.

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## dertobi123

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Die Fragen waren auch ja ein wenig einfach.

 

 *gentoo.de wrote:*   

> Die große Resonanz hat uns dermassen überrascht, dass wir für den Spätsommer bereits eine Neuauflage des Quiz planen. Haben Sie Vorschläge für Fragen, so senden Sie uns diese bitte an www@gentoo.de.

 

Auftrag erkannt?  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Die Fragen waren auch ja ein wenig einfach. 
> 
>  *gentoo.de wrote:*   Die große Resonanz hat uns dermassen überrascht, dass wir für den Spätsommer bereits eine Neuauflage des Quiz planen. Haben Sie Vorschläge für Fragen, so senden Sie uns diese bitte an www@gentoo.de. 
> 
> Auftrag erkannt? 

 

 :Embarassed:  war ein wenig zu faul   :Embarassed: 

----------

## I.C.Wiener

Ja und wo ist nun die versprochene Aufloesung???

Ich hab nur 15 von den 20 Fragen richtig beantwortet *schaem* und gehoer zu den ehrlichen Usern die das Quiz nur einmal gemacht haben, ehehehe   :Smile: 

*edit* Naja ok, ich geb's zu, ich habs bis auf 19 richtige geschafft   :Rolling Eyes:   */edit*

Ausserdem die Frage wie denn die /etc/conf.d/net im Auslieferungszustand ausschaut war nun wirklich gemein. Was weiss ich wie das Ding Anfang 2003 aussah als ich mein Gentoo installiert hab?! Is ja hier nich wie bei Windoof, wo man alle 2 Wochen neu installiert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

Immer mit der Ruhe  :Wink:  Ich schau mal ob ich das heute noch hinbekomme ...

----------

## dertobi123

Ein paar Tage später als gedacht, aber hier ist die Auflösung. Die korrekten Antworten sind fett gekennzeichnet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Was macht ein emerge --sync ?
> 
> ein Archiv des Portagetree von einem Webserver herunterladen
> ...

 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *I.C.Wiener wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ausserdem die Frage wie denn die /etc/conf.d/net im Auslieferungszustand ausschaut war nun wirklich gemein. Was weiss ich wie das Ding Anfang 2003 aussah als ich mein Gentoo installiert hab?! Is ja hier nich wie bei Windoof, wo man alle 2 Wochen neu installiert 

 

das wusste ich auch nicht, also hab ich mir eine stage3 runtergeladen, entpackt und nachgeschaut   :Wink: 

----------

